# TT RS Wing Mirror Cover Removal / Lower Spoiler Removal



## Robertm66 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi
Just checking if any one has removed / replaced the wing mirror covers. Are they simple pop off or screwed on behind the mirror ?

Also have any TT RS owners removed the lower spoiler sections for repainting as the schematics show these as separate removable items.

Mine are matt aluminium and I want to paint black.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

They are pop off and will be the same to replace unless you were going oem carbon Audi which is a full housing.

No idea on the spoiler but I am sure I've seen these parts being wrapped before so that's possible an option over painting


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

For the mirror caps:

(1) Pry the mirrors off carefully. I can do it with a few fingers and steady pressure

(2) The caps are held by two Torx screws

I dipped mine bright aluminum, they have held up well for two years


----------



## Robertm66 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks, so trim pry tool, lever them off ?

Bumper spoilers bits do detach as I found a few for sale on eBay.


----------



## Robertm66 (Jan 4, 2018)

21tesla said:


> For the mirror caps:
> 
> (1) Pry the mirrors off carefully. I can do it with a few fingers and steady pressure
> 
> ...


Ah, so they are not pop off ? I've watched a few videos and they seem to be held on with clips and not screws ??


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

Here is the schematic for the mirror caps. I always take the top two screws out.

https://www.realoem.com/cat_spares/etka/audi/att/850u/857400/


----------



## Robertm66 (Jan 4, 2018)

21tesla said:


> Here is the schematic for the mirror caps. I always take the top two screws out.
> 
> https://www.realoem.com/cat_spares/etka/audi/att/850u/857400/


Yep, looks like they're screwed in !

When you say 'dipped' them, plastidip ?


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

Robertm66 said:


> When you say 'dipped' them, plastidip ?


Yep ! Four coats of some base colour like grey or black (whatever is on sale, matte grey in my picture) and then two coats of bright aluminum metallic. I protect them occasionally with DipCoat solution. My wheels are done the same way.

The primed mirror caps from the dealer aren't horrendously expensive like the matte aluminum painted caps. So if you are spray painting, you might be able to invest in another set and keep the originals.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Robertm66 said:


> I've watched a few videos and they seem to be held on with clips and not screws ??


Definitely screws to secure the cap but there's a clip too.

See my previous post: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1555009&p=8138114&hilit=mirror+cap#p8138114


----------



## Robertm66 (Jan 4, 2018)

My mirror caps are Matt aluminium. I say mine, car gets delivered Tuesday. Bought a new Panther Black TT RS which was already built and had the Matt aluminium exterior style pack.

I don't want the car to be 100% black but there's too much silver stuff for my personal taste.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Apologies OP I was going on this video and assumed it would be the same on the RS


----------



## Robertm66 (Jan 4, 2018)

TerryCTR said:


> Apologies OP I was going on this video and assumed it would be the same on the RS


My M2's are just pop off. Only the carbon ones are screw secured.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah I've got that it my head also, they come a bit too easy for my liking in the M2


----------

